# Wethersfield, CT Bicycle Show & Swap Meet: Save the Date June 10th



## Tom B/Bike Karma Podcast (Mar 27, 2018)

This is our FIFTH Annual Event (each year 2nd Sunday in June)... 
Seller Spaces are still $25, which goes to the WHS Bicycle Club 

All makes, years, styles, everything good that is bicycle. 
There are family activities and many people who don't normally get to go to swaps. 

Besides the normal crowd, you'll have a lot of families and first timers. Good chance to sell accessories and entry collectors stuff, as well.

Hope to see you there. RSVP is helpful for our planning, but not binding nor required.

Share on Facebook here... 
https://www.facebook.com/events/234857720414156/
(Expect maybe between 120-320 (maybe more it grows each year) folks not all of which will show up on facebook.) I do all I can to get you the most foot traffic possible. Please help spread the word and share...


Sleep a little later, easy unload and reload. Folks from Boston, Mass, Rhode Island, New Hampshire, Maine, and Upstate New York have come...

If you can't come, please share. We aren't competing with any shows, we just want one in our backyard once a year. Come and promote your show too. The more shows in the calendar, the healthier the hobby. 

to reserve a spot tbrown@wethersfield.me (no money required to RSVP, just helps us plan)


----------



## Tom B/Bike Karma Podcast (Mar 27, 2018)




----------



## mantaray (Mar 30, 2018)

Probably going...... anybody else?


----------



## Junkhunter (Apr 7, 2018)

We'll be bringing a bunch of old junk again I reckon. Always a fun swap. We've taught several people to ride a high wheel at this event. I rode my first chopper there!


----------



## Tom B/Bike Karma Podcast (May 2, 2018)

Junkhunter said:


> We'll be bringing a bunch of old junk again I reckon. Always a fun swap. We've taught several people to ride a high wheel at this event. I rode my first chopper there!
> View attachment 784334 View attachment 784335 View attachment 784337 View attachment 784338 View attachment 784339




*Nice pics... thanks for sharing them~!!!*

Here's some more....


----------



## Barto (May 5, 2018)

Wow,  ever been!  Guess I know where I'll be on the 10th!!!


----------



## Tom B/Bike Karma Podcast (May 9, 2018)

Here's a map where to line up... we open the gate at 7am at you drive right in and set up easily... rain or shine... plenty of indoor space...

Also We advertise to lots of families in the area, so unlike a regular swap you might just move some of those family bikes and kids bikes...


----------



## Tom B/Bike Karma Podcast (May 30, 2018)

Hi All,

Have had people asking about certain stuff that doesn't always sell at the other swaps... some have been asking for bike racks, hybrid bikes, and there should be at least some families walking through. There may be a couple people willing to buy a tire and tube installed if you are willing... We really want to get a nice park truing stand for the club this year. We finally have a really good garage space at the high school. 

Looking forward to seeing everyone RAIN or hopefully SHINE. Hope you can make it. (Glad to hear the new Dudley will be the Month after, and New London will be sharing info at ours for sometime in Summer too.)  

Take Care -Tom


----------



## Tom B/Bike Karma Podcast (Jun 8, 2018)

Hint a couple more people asking about "DAD Bikes" to go riding with the kids, and some more people who will want to buy a tube and or tire  [and the air ] if your're willing to put it on the rim for them. 
So bring a pump and common tubes and some levers if this interests you... We'll also being doing a demo.

Looks like it might (hopefully) be a good weather day. Definitely having some new first timers coming. Look Forward to seeing all of you there!


----------



## Barto (Jun 10, 2018)

Ok, on my way....looking for some cool parts


----------



## Barto (Jun 10, 2018)

Went to the Swap, had a very good time, Old Weathersfield is a great New England Town with tons of 18th century
flair.  Cool vendors, coffee and doughnuts for sale, great location, easy parking, fairly good size swap and I found some parts I didn't know I needed!  Very fair prices! Lots of road and modern stuff.  Only took one photo, will post later.

Bart


----------



## Tom B/Bike Karma Podcast (Jun 10, 2018)

BIG THANKS TO EVERYONE! We filled both the from and the side this year! 
We re-filled the coffers of our club for the year thanks to the seller spot fees. Now we can restock the parts and tools we need to keep the community rolling. 

I always wish everyone could sell everything they bring, but I know most people moved some items and trades and some things found new homes... Saw some big smiles of people walking around with treasured special just acquired parts in their hands and had a lot of great talks with a bunch of folks... both from inside and outside the swap scene. 

So hopefully see some of you at Fitchburg, and after at a little bittersweet (as it was my first swap)  the last one at the old Dudley outside location after that...
New London area folks are holding off til next year sounds like. 

*Sincere Thanks again to all who came or helped spread the word... You make the show / swap successful and fun !* 
See you next year... Always the 2nd Sunday in June... only 1X / Year


----------



## Barto (Jun 10, 2018)

Sorry about the lack of photos...But this one certainly caught my eye!  What a bike, no one was around to ask questions and I unfortunately was in a rush.

Seat looks great, weird combination of pedals though.  Bell was pretty cool with some engraving...I'm sure there will be other photos.

BART


----------

